# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Hottest Tennis Player - 2008

## latika2050

SANIA MIRZA



TAMIRA PASZEK



ALONA BONDARENKO



ELENA DEMENTIEVA



AGNES SZAVAY



ANASTASIA MYSKINA

----------


## Abigail

Er... what's the purpose of this thread? I don't understand.

----------


## Perdita

> Er... what's the purpose of this thread? I don't understand.


I don't either.  :Confused:

----------


## alan45

What a pointless thread. Im sure if the OP looks there is a Heat magazine for Tennis :Thumbsdown:   :Wal2l:

----------


## Behemoth

Closed - pointless.

----------

